# playing NUMBER GAME with LIVE STREAMING...



## bryce888 (Sep 7, 2011)

hi everyone, i used to play online and this NUMBER  GAME interests me a lot. has anyone in here can help me where i can play NUMBER GAME with live streaming, i think this is really entertaining.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Sep 7, 2011)

What exactly is Number Game ? I hear about this for first time.


----------



## bryce888 (Sep 10, 2011)

hi *A_skywalker*, thanks for the reply. i think its like Bingo, but instead of having a pattern, you'll have to bet whether the next ball would be ODD/EVEN, OVER/UNDER,. i just read about this on other portals,. can you help me find sites something like that? thanks a lot.


----------



## bryce888 (Sep 14, 2011)

yipee, i found what im looking for, i tried to play NUMBER GAME with LIVE streaming at ****, this is really a first in the world (_ i think_  ) very nice idea, not boring. has anyone visited this site?


----------



## marcus10 (Oct 17, 2011)

do you know the rules of the game *Bryce888*? thanks.


----------



## bryce888 (Oct 26, 2011)

MARCUS10: rules of the game is very easy. Each event consists of 3 balls that lasts for seven minutes. ball will be drawn out of the machine for every two minutes, so players has a lot of time to bet. Just click on the odds offered. its easy right? enjoy playing.


----------



## marcus10 (Oct 29, 2011)

Is this Random Number Generated (RNG)?


----------



## Abdul Khan (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow love this forum


----------



## bryce888 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi this is not RNG! When you log-in at www.******, you can see their live bingo machine running, where balls are drawn. Actually they are planning to launch a new feature, its Scorecard. I think that one would be a great help. Have you played Number Game marcus10?


----------



## marcus10 (Mar 14, 2012)

I checked ibcbet.com. I love it so many things to see. Im confused on some of the bet types. What is this Scorecard, another bet type?


----------



## bryce888 (Apr 17, 2012)

Marcus10, its not another bet type. Its the history of all results, you can identify patterns and follow trends there for you to win a lot.


----------



## bryce888 (Apr 17, 2012)

Anyway folks!!! its been quite amazing that *IBCBET* finally had launched their *LIVE CASINO*. Lively, entertaining, colorful and totally different from others. Of course, the *NUMBER GAME *girls are all present and ready to deal. 

Have anyone here checked this out already?


----------



## shelvifiroza (May 28, 2012)

IBCBET is really giving such a unique type of gaming offer for all gamblers to play games with numbers. I am also interested in this type of gaming but my luck is not good all the time.


----------



## cakepunter (Jun 25, 2012)

shelvifiroza said:
			
		

> IBCBET is really giving such a unique type of gaming offer for all gamblers to play games with numbers. I am also interested in this type of gaming but my luck is not good all the time.


give it a try and tell us about it


----------



## Mark D (Oct 9, 2012)

Has anyone in here can help me where i can play NUMBER GAME with live streaming..


----------



## leopardmann09 (Nov 21, 2012)

Number game with live streaming? This looks interesting and new to hear on. I'll better keep an update with this thing.


----------



## up12zzbet (Nov 29, 2012)

Actually, most of the online sites with this game have this type of live streaming.


----------



## sammyrogerrs (May 29, 2013)

I anticipate its like Bingo, but instead of accepting a pattern, you'll accept to bet whether the next brawl would be ODD/EVEN, OVER/UNDER,. i just apprehend about this on added portals.


----------

